# Sinamics G120. Warum kann ich keine Parameter aendern ?



## JesperMP (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Auf irgendiner Grund lasst eine G120 mit CU240E und BOP keine Parameteraenderungen zu.
Der G120 ist schon Parametriert. Nun will ich nur die Motordaten justieren vor-ort.

P0003 ist auf 3 eingestellt (Expertenzugang).

Antrieb steht ohne Fehlermeldungen.
Wenn ich eine Parameterwert ausgewaehlt hat und eine Ziffer blink auf den BOP, passiert nichts wenn ich Pfeil oben oder Pfeil unten drueckt. Wenn ich die Tastern laenger druecken erscheint es dies of den BOP:

- - - - - 
- - - - -

Also zwei gestrickelte Linien. Als ob es auf irgendeiner Grund gesperrt ist.
Keine Hinweis in Handbuch woran es liegen kann das die Paramter nicht geaendert werden kann. Die zwei gestrickelte Linien sind auch nicht im Handbuch.

Leider habe ich nur der BOP zur verfuegung. Keine PC Verbindung.

Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## JesperMP (25 Oktober 2010)

Habe festgestellt das es sind nicht alle Parameter, nur die Motordaten wie P305 (Motor In) und P307 (Motor Pn) das sich nicht aendern wollen. Aber genau die will ich aendern.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

spontane Idde ohne einen G120 vor mir zu haben:

Ist da irgendwo der genaue Motortyp parametriert?


MfG


----------



## plcservice (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

die Motordaten sind normalerweise "schreibgeschützt".
Um die Motordaten zu ändern ist wie folgt vorzugehen:

- vor Änderungen alle Parameter in das BOP speichern.

Danach!

P 0003 Anwenderzugriffstufe auf 3=Experte
P 0010 Inbetriebnahmeparameter 1=Schnellinbetriebnahme

Dann die Motorparameter eingeben

P 3900 Ende der Schnellinbetriebnahme 3=Schnellinbetriebnahme beenden nur für Motordaten (siehe Handbuch)

viele Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (25 Oktober 2010)

Danke plcservice.

Ich wusste nicht das "Quick Commisioning" eine Voraussetzung ist für die Motordaten ändern zu können.
Das werde ich morgens ausprobieren.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Oktober 2010)

Hat geklappt.
Nochmals danke !


----------

